# artists in new york



## carol groom (Oct 30, 2007)

I am looking for a gallery or anyone to have an exhibition in new york
anywhere to make myself known even a restaruaunt or office block hospital anyone who is inetersted I will give the commision to them or a charity of their choice


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

carol groom said:


> I am looking for a gallery or anyone to have an exhibition in new york
> anywhere to make myself known even a restaruaunt or office block hospital anyone who is inetersted I will give the commision to them or a charity of their choice


Are the pictures any good ? 
And how do you know they will sell ? What if they shuffle all there furniture around nail loads of nails up on there walls for the pictures and they dont sell ! Then they got a load of nails or holes left


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Big Pete, enough with the pointless comments.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

synthia said:


> Big Pete, enough with the pointless comments.


Not pointless a valid point actually !!! 

Would you like loads of holes on your wall ?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Still pointless, Pete.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't think his point is pointless , there are already too many starving artists in north america , just his waranted opinion on a general ,forum . Colin


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

oddball said:


> I don't think his point is pointless , there are already too many starving artists in north america , just his waranted opinion on a general ,forum . Colin


What ........ that prospective art gallery hosts should be careful about the nail holes that occur when the pictures are hung 

I'm sure its right at the top of their priority list mate!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

You could be closer than you think !!!


----------

